# Dulcolax- terrible cramping



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

So far, taking 3 pills seems to be working. However, I cramp so badly I don't know if its worth it. Any advice?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry about the cramping. i get it too, but not too severely--it's tolerable. for me, the cramping is better than the pain i get from being too backed up.

about dulcolax-- and maybe you've already read this but one thing to remember is not to take dulcolax within an hour of taking any antacids, milk of magnesia, acid reducers or drinking milk. this is what the manufacturer advises on their website and it's on the box as well. dulcolax has a protective coating and all those things tend to erode that and which makes the cramping worse.

or you could always try something else, of course, like triphala, renew life constipation stop, dr schultz intestinal formula #1, senna, etc...

hope it gets better for you. take care.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

I cramp SO badly on three pills of Ducolax, I just dropped back down to two. I'd wake up in the middle of the night with some pretty bad pain. I found Ducolax works best for me only when I really really need it (after about three days), otherwise I bloat and have really bad gas pains and cramping.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I also take three Dulcolax. I don't think there is any way to avoid the cramping. However, I have found drinking that copious amounts of water with it helps. Sometimes it cramps really badly, and sometimes the cramping is very mild. I have not figured out why. I have found that the cramping is always relieved with the first bowel movement. The worst is when the cramps wake you up at 3 AM, and you don't have a movement until 10 AM.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yep, also gave me severe cramping. All laxatives tend to do this. Though Senna didn't for awhile. So does MOM, though. It seems like if I take something 'too often' then I get bad cramping. I have had to switch things out quite a bit in the past. I have also heard of (though not tried) many other things. Annie named quite a few helpful ones. there is also Oxypowder, Rhubarb Root (when soaked - it can really help), Magnesium Citrate (liquid form works best), Epsom Salt flushes, Smooth Move Tea, Cascara Sagrada, etc. I also find Aloe Vera Inner Filler to work really well, just don't take the whole leaf as this one can be dangerous.

You can also go the fiber route - Citrucel, Metamucil, Organic Fiber by Renew Life, etc. I would recommend psyllium husk but this tends to draw water out of the colon and therefor, can be a bit binding. I have heard it works for some though.


----------



## Jinky (May 23, 2014)

Ducolax makes me cramp terribly. MOM is really harsh on my system and I can only tolerate a very tiny dose, or else I get totally liquid stool!

No fiber for me, gives me bloat/gas. I tind 2 senna tabs with about a teaspoon MOM working for me now. No MOM and I have to strain.


----------



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

I took dulcolax Friday (2) and Saturday (3) and now I had no cramping an no BM. How's that????? I'm so uncomfortable now  
Any advice?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hopefully you've had some luck by now and been able to go.

if not---maybe try an osmotic laxative like miralax (movicol) to soften things up as well as a stimulant to push it all out. if dulcolax isn't working, maybe try some of the stimulants Dreamcatcher and i suggested earlier...

or you could do an enema....or drink a bottle of magnesium of citrate to get things moving or lots of miralax...

good luck. hope you can go today, it is miserable, isn't it, when we can't...


----------



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, it turns out that I got my period yesterday so that explains the super constipation! And by this morning, the dulcolax did a great job 
Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good! that's sure a big relief, isn't it! so glad you finally got things moving again.

back in the day when I still had my periods (i'm old --lol ) I used to get pretty constipated right beforehand too. such a big relief when it finally started and things began moving again...

take care...


----------

